# Eye Irritation? Blinky eye!



## pretz (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey everyone-

FOr the last almost 48 hours my cat, Salem, which I posted some baby pics a long time ago of, she has been closing her left eye and blinking a bunch.

It most definately seems irritated. She doesn't seem to be behaviorly messed up whatsoever... but she def keeps blinking and is having issues. I tried to look in and see anything but couldn't see anything when I did.

Tips? Thoughts? Can I use Visine on a cat? warm water? Strategy here? Vet?


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

Vet! I hope its nothing serious...maybe a scratch?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't use visine. Does she keep the eye open at all? If yes and you want to try to flush it out, I'd use little plain water or maybe some contact lens saline. If you do that today and it's not cleared up by morning, I'd get her to the vet. 

If she's not keeping it open at all, I'd get her to the vet right away since this has been going on for 2 days already.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

No, don't use Visine. Don't use contact lense saline, either as those can have preservatives. Use preservative-free artificial tears. Vet approved for use on cats.


----------

